# Joey Ethernet, Purpose?



## rsicard

Maybe it is posted someone where already, but help me understand the purpose of the Ethernet connection on the Joey? 

Also why 2 Ethernet ports on the Hopper?


----------



## Marlin Guy

Edit: wrong answer


----------



## VDP07

Absent a HIC, the Joeys ethernet port can be used to direct connect to the network. It's been said the Hopper can be used like a switch to connect another nearby device to your network. I haven't confirmed this tho. 
A Sling Adapter uses 1 of the usb ports.


----------



## James Long

The Ethernet on the Joey can be used for viewing "Home Media" off of your local network. (Unless you have the Hopper Internet Connector a Hopper or Joey not connected to the network cannot use this feature.)

The second Ethernet port on the Hopper works, but does not route. Your home network can be connected to either port - a device connected to the other port cannot see your home network.

The sling adapter connects via USB.


----------



## P Smith

Marlin Guy said:


> *I believe the Hopper has a built in switch*. The second Ethernet port can be used for an additional device, like a Sling adapter.


I believe it's not.

If it could make routing packets ... but it will be FW implementation.

SO, no; no switch is there.


----------



## VDP07

James Long said:


> The Ethernet on the Joey can be used for viewing "Home Media" off of your local network. (Unless you have the Hopper Internet Connector a Hopper or Joey not connected to the network cannot use this feature.)
> 
> The second Ethernet port on the Hopper works, but does not route. Your home network can be connected to either port - *a device connected to the other port cannot see your home network.*
> The sling adapter connects via USB.


Thanks for confirming that James.


----------



## Marlin Guy

James Long said:


> The sling adapter connects via USB.


I guess I should not quote my installer w/o checking for myself.
He didn't have a Sling on the truck, but told me to plug it into the other Ethernet port when it arrives. :nono2:


----------



## 356B

So to get Sling is the HIC required? I have a 922 and a 722K hardwired from my network and it works fine. We don't use BB, I use Sling while online similar to a TV2, while others are watching TV in the same room. I don't think I understand the Hoppers and Joeys communicating yet. My install is scheduled for Wed. it should be interesting. I live in a rural area and when I got the 922 my installer had never seen one before he installed mine.


----------



## James Long

356B said:


> So to get Sling is the HIC required?


Internet is required, HIC is just one way of getting it to the Hopper. Sling works fine with the Hopper plugged in to an Ethernet cable.


----------



## P Smith

Marlin Guy said:


> I guess I should not quote my installer w/o checking for myself.
> He didn't have a Sling on the truck, but told me to plug it into the other Ethernet port when it arrives. :nono2:


Tell us also you've been mystified with internal switch by the installer .


----------



## 356B

James Long said:


> Internet is required, HIC is just one way of getting it to the Hopper. Sling works fine with the Hopper plugged in to an Ethernet cable.


Thanks, I'm getting tired of buying new things.


----------



## James Long

356B said:


> Thanks, I'm getting tired of buying new things.


A Hopper install is fairly cheap. If you need it, it will be installed as part of the upgrade price. Dishes, cabling, the node, taps, splitters ... the only reason one would have to "buy new things" is if they wanted to.


----------



## jacmyoung

I am curious why isn't Sling a built-in in the Hopper?


----------



## TBoneit

jacmyoung said:


> I am curious why isn't Sling a built-in in the Hopper?


A good question. Why not spend money on extra hardware that most users will have no use for and the ones that would want it, already have.

After the way the built-in sling boosted sales of the 922, Oh wait it didn't do that at all.


----------



## P Smith

jacmyoung said:


> I am curious why isn't Sling a built-in in the Hopper?


Come to the dedicated thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203080


----------



## Marlin Guy

P Smith said:


> Tell us also you've been mystified with internal switch by the installer .


----------



## P Smith

Marlin Guy said:


> Edit: wrong answer


----------

